# Am I the only 20something with IBS-C?



## 15939 (Aug 21, 2005)

I feel like this condition rules my life. I am on zelnorm - 2 a day. And right now I am suffering so badly I took two dulcolax a couple hours ago. Just found this message board and everything hits home with me! I feel like no one in my family understands! It affects my job, my social life, what i wear, what i eat, everything! I will be 28 in September..


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

I am 20 with IBS-D... And yes it runs my life as I have no found a perfect cure for it yet.. I have missed 3 days of work now, I am on a rough stint of nonstop pain and D







You're definantly not alone, and this website can def. help you


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm 26 going on 27 soon. I alternate but mostly suffer from D. You are not alone and most of us have family members and friends who just don't understand how much this rules our life. Welcome to the boards







I look forward to seeing you around


----------



## 15939 (Aug 21, 2005)

Im so glad I found this forum! I am in a bad spout too. Took laxatives lasst night...so sick today. Forgot myzelnorm. Downing green tea!!! Hoping to be better soon!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know how you feel, i am 22 and been sufffering since i was 15. Ugh it sucks.


----------



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

No, your definately not alone. I'm 22 just turned in July, and I have IBS-C too. I wish i could offer some better advice than hang in there. I know what your going through.Angela


----------



## 15939 (Aug 21, 2005)

Again I am so glad I found this site!! I just had my mom call yelling at me to down olive oil?!(!I####! Like that is the cure all.


----------



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL, My mom's the same way. If only things were that simple =) PS: I actually read somewhere that the olive oil was good for C so maybe it's worth a try.Angela


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

My mom: "WHy don't you take Imodium?" "Because I have to take so much I get constipated..." "Why don't you ..." "Why dont I wait till the doctor gives me something?###!$#


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

drayon take less immodium then lol i used to take 8 a day everyday and still goto the toilet with D 6-8times a day! immodium can last a day then the next you sohuld go... if not then you took too many reduce the dose next time







i have IBS D im almost 21 started when i just turned 18... olive oil is an old method along with warm bath, a warm dirnk even warm water a nurse told me once for my odd C attacks... try a more gentle lax like lactulose but becareful if you take things like immdoium as the body undergoes whats known as paradoxical D when it gets C too "clear" itself of toxins... what you are going through sounds a bit like paradoxical D... how long between toilets? Paradoxical is usually after at least 5days off not going can make you bloated, head aches and cause a fair bit of pain... hope this helps


----------



## 18797 (Aug 24, 2005)

Its crazy how common IBS seems to be, yet most people dont seem to know it exists. I am in australia, and maybe the percentage is different here, but I doubt it.I cant seem to get a hold of my body at all anymore, i feel like the longer its going on the less control I have. I spend alot of time inside now, to the point that i seem a bit of a hermit, this time 2 years ago i'd be out playing basketball with my mates but dont now. its ruining my life, my professional life, my relationships, my sanity, i look like ****. I feel like lately I am getting closer to giving up, like theres not that much left to be positive about, nothing ever seems to go right anymore. but im glad that a site like this exists where there are people talking that are going through the same headspaces.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

crispe, I feel the same as you somewhat. I'm an older young person but still, it seems as I get older I just continue to get worse.I too stay inside a lot (and back when I was a young teen despite having IBS I would still be out a lot!) and have become a bit of a hermit. Hang in there though, I still have hope that they will find something for us all one day that will actually help.


----------



## 16269 (Aug 28, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by princessalliann:Im so glad I found this forum! I am in a bad spout too. Took laxatives lasst night...so sick today. Forgot myzelnorm. Downing green tea!!! Hoping to be better soon!!!


I've had IBS since I was 15 too (I'm 19 now). Zelnorm is bad stuff for me, it made my IBS worse!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Had it since I was 5. Got really bad at 19. I'm currently 23. No changes, no meds work for me (they only make things worse for me). This is ruining my life. My new g/f is laying in my bed and I'm on the couch because my stomach is upset.*sigh*


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

angst: not much has ever worked for me either. I've tried diet changes (some drastic some not so much), every supplement there is out there recommended for IBS, chinese herbs, naturopaths (yes, more than one), every pill my GP has described. I've finally found slight relief, but it isn't all better by far. Keep trying, I'm sure they'll find something that helps us soon. It does suck lying on the lounge with a sore belly while other half amuses themselves


----------



## 16507 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am 23 with ibs-c, although it alternates with d sometimes. I took laxies (abused them) for years because of an eating disorder, so my colon is unbelievably sluggish...lots of water, movement, fiber, but mostly fruits and veggies or watery/ liquidy foods...and I STILL get c. yuck.


----------



## 13978 (Sep 22, 2005)

I am 20 an have just been diagnosed with IBS-D I thought i was alone too but were not. I am taking lexapro it seems to be working at least a little bit oh and fiber .well good luck


----------



## 17956 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am 25 with IBS-C for the most part. I have not found anything that has helped me. I am just trying to deal with it. I have found good advice and support on these boards.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm 26 and have been suffering from Ibs C for the last 5 years. I also have bad gas alot of the time. I'm lucky due to the fact that I have a very supportive husband. I got my gallstone out 6 months ago and that has helped out quit a bit with the stomach pains. But I'm still battling with bad constipations and stinky gas. I found a supplement at the health food store. It's called Cleansemore-colon support formula. The information pamphlet said it's not harmful to use. I go to the bathroom when I use it. Although for know I will not take it more than twice a week. I'm going to see a gastro doctor but not for 2 more months. I would like to see what he says about the supplement before I start taking it daily. But for temp relief I would try Cleansemore. It works great. Way better than any laxative I've ever tried and without the bad side effects. I just try to remember everyday, i have a house to go home to, legs to walk there with, and family to love and support me. It's hard to stay positive but my husband always says it could be worse. I could have much worse medical problems and be living in poverty. Good luck to you all


----------



## 18590 (Oct 13, 2005)

Your not alone. I am 19, married, My Wife and I live on our own in Arkansas. All of our Family is in Florida. We both lost our jobs, and now I'm working at a fast food joint for $6.45 an hour just to pay bills. Stressed, Worried, Constant Pain. You are not alone, Just stay strong.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hi there. im 23 years old and ive been having ibs since i was in 5th grade. People (doctors, family) dismissed my tummy problems for me being overweight. (im only 5 pounds overweight!) im always calling in sick whether its at work or school...maybe thats why ive been in college for 6 years???? I have no social life, and all i do is stay home, go to school, and work. if i really have to go shopping, i have to concentrate on not going to the bathroom. maybe we can start some friendship ring or something...


----------



## 15939 (Aug 21, 2005)

Everyone here is so great. I havent been on in awhile but came back because i need the support. I have had a bad bout this week...even called in sick to work. I never do that. I also am on a major diet/workout plan. I am hoping to lose 40 lbs by St. Pats day. I am down 12. Hoping to be down 8 more by end of month. I feel like my weight has crept up on me because of the anti depressants i was on and my constant constipation. It is very hard to deal with my rougine to 'go' to the bathroom. I have to get up way too early for work to try to go. When I 'dont' i get so sick. than my whole day i am trying to go. it is truely ridiculous.I hope everyone is maintaining. Here is to a happy holiday season!!!


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Nope you aren't the only one...I'm 25, have had IBS-C for the past 5 yrs. No doctor really knows what to do about it...I've been on so many medications, but hate the way they make me feel. I'm married, but it has effected so much of my life, my marriage, my jobs (or lack thereof), and my social life. My Hubby doesn't really understand what I'm dealing with or how hard it is...I feel for all of you!


----------



## 16538 (Nov 20, 2005)

Nah, had IBS-C since my teen years. Annoying isn't it


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

I really hate it, my stomach is always upset, food is the enemy because i have to go so much after eating, i can't go anywhere without my trusty stock of immodium and and antacids, it's totally ruining my life. I mean I'm 18 years old, I have school, and work and dates, I just want to be normal. And my GI will never change or up my medicine unless I go in a see him and it takes a bloody month to get an appointment!!


----------

